# 2 Audioquellen (PS4 Pro + PC) Ueber ein Headset ausgeben - Nutzung des Mikrofons VON NOETEN!



## Hoadrim (27. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier schon einige ähnliche Themen gefunden, allerdings stets ohne die meinerseits benötigte Mikrofonnutzung (PS4 Party und/oder Skype).

Die Idee ist, den Ton meines Laptops (Streams, Skype etc pp.) und den Ton meiner PS4 gleichzeitig auf einem Headset wieder zugeben. Gleichzeitig sollt mir es allerdings auch möglich sein, das Mikrofon meines Headsets innerhalb der PS4 Party und/oder im Skype meines Rechners zu benutzen. 

Die Playstation befindet sich ca 5 Meter von meinem Laptop weg, da ich auf einem externen Monitor ( iiyama G-MASTER Black Hawk G2730HSU-B1 68,58 cm Gaming: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer ) per HDMI Kabel und einem Switch ( HDMI Switch Techole Aluminium HDMI Splitter Bi-direction 2 In 1 oder 1 In 2 Manuell HDMI Switcher Unterstuetzt HD 4K 3D 1080P fuer Xbox / PS4 / HDTV / Blu-Ray / DVD / DVR Player usw.: Amazon.de: Kueche & Haushalt ) des Öfteren zocke. Dazu ist noch mein Laptop ( MSI GE63VR 7RE-036DE Raider Gaming-Laptop schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer ) über den Switch an dem Monitor angeschlossen. 

Aus früheren Musiktagen habe ich noch ein Mischpult ( Pepperdecks DJOCLATE Pocket Size Mischpult: Amazon.de: Elektronik ) , welches ich per zweier AUX Kabel zwischen meinen Monitor und Laptop geklemmt habe. Mein Headset ( Kingston HyperX Cloud II Gaming Kopfhoerer rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer ) ist dazu per Klinke an den Output des Mischpults angeschlossen. Es kann zusätzlich auch per USB an den Rechner angeschlossen werden.

Die Regelung der Lautstärke funktioniert, der Sound kommt aus beiden Quellen unverzögert rüber. Allerdings kann ich das Mikrofon meines Headsets nicht verwenden. Er erkennt durch den Anschluss am Mischpult leider das Mikrofon nicht, nur durch die direkte Verbindung an dem PS4 Controller. Eventuelle Umstrukturierungen zwecks der Raumaufteilung stehen nicht zur Debatte, da der Raum das leider nicht her gibt. Was wäre nun die eleganteste Lösung um dieses Problem zu lösen und trotz der zwei Audioquellen (Laptop + PS4) auch das Mikro zu verwenden? Vielen Dank im Voraus!

MfG


----------



## DOcean (27. September 2018)

*AW: 2 Audioquellen (PS4 Pro + PC) Ã¼ber ein Headset ausgeben - Nutzung des Mikrofons VON NÃ–TEN!*

Vielleicht ein Umschalter für das Mikro (also ein 3,5mm Umschalter mit 2 Knöpfen dran)

Oder einfach ein y-Stück zwischen (könnte Probleme mit den Pegeln geben)

Oder einfach ein 2. Mikro verwenden?


----------



## Hoadrim (27. September 2018)

*AW: 2 Audioquellen (PS4 Pro + PC) Ã¼ber ein Headset ausgeben - Nutzung des Mikrofons VON NÃ–TEN!*

Wie könnte ich mir die Funktionsweise eines Umschalters in diesem Fall vorstellen?  

Das zweite Mikro wäre wohl eher suboptimal, da ich das nun in den PS4 Controller stecken müsste, um innerhalb einer PS4 Party sprechen zu können. Wäre wohl etwas unpraktisch während des Zockens.


----------



## DOcean (27. September 2018)

sowas wie: Nobsound Little Bear MC102 Mini 2-IN-1-Out 3.5mm Stereo: Amazon.de: Elektronik

sollte gehen....


----------



## Hoadrim (27. September 2018)

Ich habe mir das Gerät mal genauer angeschaut... Allerdings sehe ich nun keine großen Unterschiede zu meinem Mischpult ( Pepperdecks DJOCLATE Pocket Size Mischpult: Amazon.de: Elektronik ). Habe dort nicht auch das Problem, dass das Mikrofon Signal nicht weitergegeben wird, sodass man einen in der PS4 Party hört?


----------



## DOcean (27. September 2018)

da so ein Umschalter "hart"  umschaltet und nicht "mischt" sollte das besser klappen, aber wissen....


----------



## Hoadrim (28. September 2018)

Moin DOcean,

ich glaube ich bin der Lösung etwas näher gekommen.... und zwar mit einem einfach Adapter ( https://www.amazon.de/MillSO-5mm-Kl...26249&sr=8-6&keywords=mikrofon+adapter+klinke ).

Mein Gedanke war, das Signal meines Headsets durch deinen Adapter in Mikro und Audio zu teilen. Folglich wandert dann die Audio Klinke in das Mischpult und die abgetrennte Mikro Klinke in meinen PS4 Controller.  Die Audiospur meiner PS4 und meines Laptops würde demnach durch die Audioklinke meines Headsets abgegriffen werden und zeitgleich das Mikro-Signal per Klinke durch den Controller abgegeben werden.
Nun ist nur die Frage, ob die Playstation so automatisch erkennt, dass ein Mikro an den Controller angeschlossen wurde und dieses standardmäßig benutzt wird?!

Für die Lösung der Nutzung des Mikros am Rechner, für Skype, TS etc., müsste ich halt die Mikrofon Klinke in den Mikrofon Port meines Laptops umstecken. Wäre in dem Fall nur ein Handgriff, mit dem ich Leben könnte.

Müsste ich mit dieser Lösung weitere Problematiken berücksichtigen?


----------

